# Tojo's land



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Sophie and I met up with Tojo this morning to do a lil fishing this morning.  We tried to pick a few out of his pet school, but they wouldn't have any of it.  He caught a nice blue and I caught a decent lil trout.  









After a couple hours of disapointment, Tony headed in for bfast and kids.  Sophie and I continued poling into.....well I really don't know.  We saw a few tailers but no takers.  

We packed up and ran into Cedar Creek, off into some small canals.  There were a ton of fish, but yet no takers yet.  I poled to the end of a canal and saw a fish busting the top of a grass bed under the mangroves.  It finally came out in the sandy bottom and I pitched a gulp to it.  Needless to say------------>FISH ON!!  We also caught a nice crab too!

















After, we met up with Curtis with his fancy smancy purty boat and Tojo again and headed to JB's! [smiley=1-beer.gif]  As usual, it was awesome.  Never a dull moment.  All of us took test rides .  The kids (which by the way are the coolest three kids I've met!)  fished off the dock.  Sophie couldn't be outdone and fished along with them.

















It was just a beautiful day with great people!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

It was a great day!  Sorry we couldn't get my pets to bite. The highlight of my day was watching "someone" finish off a mangled burger ;D ;D ;D

That was a nice red you pulled out of the creek. It looked like you were in the first turnout to the right after the power lines???


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

the first left then a right


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

AND IT WAS DELICIOUS!!!!  Had a blast, can't wait to do it again!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

We had a great time too. Nice to hang around good people and Tony. lol. Anybody know how much you can get for a kidney? My wife has an extra and I need a LT25.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> We had a great time too. Nice to hang around good people and Tony. lol. Anybody know how much you can get for a kidney? My wife has an extra and I need a LT25.


Dont need a kidney, but if I keep hangin with ya'll I might need a liver [smiley=drinking.gif]


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

looks like a fun little day for ya..


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

> looks like a fun little day for ya..


So sorry Sam that there day wasnt as good as ur "Big Days" on the water...


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

was good seeing yall, and everybody else sunday. was nice to hang out with friends and good conversation, not to mention the ice cold wobbly pops!


----------



## RedQuest (Jul 20, 2007)

> Dont need a kidney, but if I keep hangin with ya'll I might need a liver [smiley=drinking.gif]


they only drink Mojito's. No extra liver needed [smiley=40s.gif] [smiley=40s.gif]


----------

